# ok, bored and can't help myself!



## hibiscusmile

&lt;img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/katnapper/Smilies/lol.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /&gt;

Should be working, but theres just something about sneaking a few minutes to see whats going on outside my world&lt;img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/katnapper/Smilies/RollingRollingEyeballs.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /&gt;

So heres a game for us./..... sometimes when I read the post headlines I just wanna say stuff that pops into my head, so for the one just posted this week:

&lt;u&gt;Can two texan pair stay together?

&lt;/u&gt;my answer is... yes if they get married and don't fight over inlaws!&lt;img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/katnapper/Smilies/SelfHug-1.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /&gt;

&lt;u&gt;Threat display!&lt;/u&gt;

my answer is: I'll show u a threat display if you don't get outta my way!&lt;img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/katnapper/Smilies/WannaFightAboutIt.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /&gt;

Your turn, u can use these too.


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, reading my post made me laugh out loud.... me funny! wwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ZoeRipper

Cups?

Bra size? You fresh lad! shame on you!


----------



## PhilinYuma

I thought that the "Texas pair" post had something to do with Texas Holdem and was going to suggest waiting until at least the slop was dealt.

When I went to Orin's "An American Masterpiece" post, I thought that I was going to see Jerthro's mom and the old guy with the pitchfork, but I liked his pic better.


----------



## batsofchaos

My first thought for 'What makes a Ghost go Green?' was exactly what the topic was, but I also got an image in my head of casper recycling some aluminum cans.


----------



## idolomantis

"ok, bored and can't help myself!"

Then you need a date!


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, good one guys!


----------



## Rick

"Want to thank you all"

THought you were going to say you were leaving us!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hah! not a chance! stuck with me to the end!


----------



## PhilinYuma

"They mostly come at night... mostly..."

I thought that this one might be about a really cute female vampire with impaired night vision, who has to dine in daylight.  

I really like this thread, Rebecca! Maybe it should be made a sticky so that we can find it easily!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Yea, I kinda thought the same Phil, hummm, u never know! Vampire mantis.... gives me ideas!


----------



## hibiscusmile

What are mantis flies like?

Like a fly without a head :lol: silly person!


----------



## [email protected]

The topic: All of a sudden.. makes me think, All of a sudden i felt real cold and ended up in the belly of a big old UFO!! I think the b52's or beach boys.


----------



## Katnapper

"How to stop a mantis from vomiting?"

My first thought.... Put a cork in its mouth!


----------



## ZoeRipper

Kat, you always make me smile!


----------



## kamakiri

*"newbie with problem"*

Our new friend Oliver!


----------



## PhilinYuma

kamakiri said:


> *"newbie with problem"*Our new friend Oliver!


    :lol:  Oh, I love this thread!


----------



## kamakiri

PhilinYuma said:


> :lol:  Oh, I love this thread!


  As if you couldn't tell...that was for you, my friend!


----------



## Katnapper

kamakiri said:


> *"newbie with problem"*Our new friend Oliver!


----------



## hibiscusmile

a cork! haha


----------



## JohnCon

When it said "mantises in aus" I thought it said mantises in anus for a second and had to do a double look and then laughed at myself for being subconsciously dirty


----------



## hibiscusmile

"What happened to Zoe's topic about mantis vomit?"

I t may her sick :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

"What happened in the year of your birth"

I was born! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper

john conway said:


> When it said "mantises in aus" I thought it said mantises in anus for a second and had to do a double look and then laughed at myself for being subconsciously dirty


 :lol: !


----------



## Katnapper

"Looking to try some boxers"

Men's department.... that way!


----------



## Katnapper

Beware Rearers!


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, good one Kat!

Here's one "How do mantis sleep"

answer: "with their eyes closed" hahahahah :lol:


----------



## revmdn

It sounds like you kids are having way too much fun over here.


----------



## Katnapper

revmdn said:


> It sounds like you kids are having way too much fun over here.


I love this thread!



hehe

Great thread, Rebecca!


----------



## hibiscusmile

We are! It's fun to do something besides the everyday stuff, brings a little life into old bodies! try it!


----------



## TanteEdgar

But how do you *take* a little life from a *young* body then...?


----------



## Katnapper

Mantid Man said:


> But how do you *take* a little life from a *young* body then...?


----------



## PhilinYuma

Can't let this thread die quite yet, even if I have to cheat!

This wasn't a thread title, but as I was going through a thread this morning, I thought that I saw a post from Sufistic, saying "Nice tits!" I was already scanning back up through the thread before I realized that he'd said "Nice pics!"


----------



## Katnapper

PhilinYuma said:


> Can't let this thread die quite yet, even if I have to cheat!This wasn't a thread title, but as I was going through a thread this morning, I thought that I saw a post from Sufistic, saying "Nice tits!" I was already scanning back up through the thread before I realized that he'd said "Nice pics!"


So.... tell us what's really on your mind.


----------



## Katnapper

*"How I Preserve Mantids "*

I had this fleeting thought of hot water baths, vinegar, salt, sugar... natron, lol  in quart or pint jars. :lol: 

Just like pickles, tomatoes, jams, salsa.... and homemade



:lol:  

Do you wrap them in linen bandages too?  Or make preserves out of them....



? Egads, I wish I hadn't conjured that up in my mind. :blink:





Seems like olives or olive branches with leaves would be an appropriate accompaniment or garnish.





PS... Please don't make mention of the video of the young lady eating a live mantis on a bet. Seen it, and don't need to see or think of it again.


----------



## hibiscusmile

hahaha Kat, start up the stove!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Seizures?






I'm gonna have one if I have to read one more old post from a year ago! h34r:


----------



## hibiscusmile

love the smilie Kat, thanks ps got any congo males?


----------



## Katnapper

"Blue Goo From the back end"

When there's a hole or split in the toothpaste tube, and it ends up coming out from there instead of the opening. &lt;_&lt; 

Or when your child eats tons of blueberries!


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> love the smilie Kat, thanks ps got any congo males?


Emailed you.


----------



## agent A

Look for ooths

I don't wanna look for ooths, but if you do, good luck!


----------



## Katnapper

agent A said:


> Look for oothsI don't wanna look for ooths, but if you do, good luck!


OK.... I admit it. You got a laugh out of me.  Good one! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, agent a , me too!


----------



## hibiscusmile

black goo coming from back end... better than from the other end!


----------



## kamakiri

agent A said:


> Look for oothsI don't wanna look for ooths, but if you do, good luck!


 :lol: That's like what I was thinking too. "No, YOU look for ooths!"


----------



## Katnapper

"Rearer's Lounge"

This is where all the keepers go when they're tired of working in the bug room and need a break!


----------



## agent A

Katnapper said:


> "Rearer's Lounge"This is where all the keepers go when they're tired of working in the bug room and need a break!


post in that topic. you have reared Creobroter, I made that topic so I could open up to people more.


----------



## Katnapper

agent A said:


> post in that topic. you have reared Creobroter, I made that topic so I could open up to people more.


Sorry... but I'm not in the mood to post in that topic, nor open up to people at the moment.


----------



## agent A

Katnapper said:


> Sorry... but I'm not in the mood to post in that topic, nor open up to people at the moment.


mmm, your life, your mood


----------



## PhilinYuma

agent A said:


> mmm, your life, your mood


Ah,now we can gauge the progress of the New Alex. This comment was unintentionally rude and most inapropriate for a child to direct at an adult. Editing out this line would go a long way toward persuading me, at least, that you are making progress.


----------



## Katnapper

agent A said:


> mmm, your life, your mood


You're right that it is *my* life, *my *mood, and *my decision *whether or not I wish to post in any particular topic. I don't need anyone directing me to post anything anywhere, regardless if I have raised _C. gemmatus_ or not; in fact, I take offense to your presumptuous behavior of telling me what to do. Kindly asking... not telling, directing, ordering, or demanding, will get a much better response. And even then, it is STILL MY CHOICE of what and where I choose to post, or not post at all.

If I were you, I would concentrate more on what YOU post, and not concern yourself with trying to run other people's agendas, especially adults.


----------



## kamakiri

This is *bad*:



agent A said:


> post in that topic. you have reared Creobroter, I made that topic so I could open up to people more.


This is *worse*:



agent A said:


> mmm, your life, your mood


I didn't comment on your first post, because I thought Kat's post was already letting you know you were out of line. You ignored or did not understand that tone or warning, and made it worse.  and to top it off you (and I now) are completely off topic!


----------



## hibiscusmile

"How to kill a virus"

use your shoe!:}


----------



## agent A

kamakiri said:


> I didn't comment on your first post, because I thought Kat's post was already letting you know you were out of line. You ignored or did not understand that tone or warning, and made it worse.  and to top it off you (and I now) are completely off topic!


I am going to post less often now and my posts will be vague to avoid problems.


----------



## Rick

Katnapper said:


> You're right that it is *my* life, *my *mood, and *my decision *whether or not I wish to post in any particular topic. I don't need anyone directing me to post anything anywhere, regardless if I have raised _C. gemmatus_ or not; in fact, I take offense to your presumptuous behavior of telling me what to do. Kindly asking... not telling, directing, ordering, or demanding, will get a much better response. And even then, it is STILL MY CHOICE of what and where I choose to post, or not post at all. If I were you, I would concentrate more on what YOU post, and not concern yourself with trying to run other people's agendas, especially adults.


Dang girl. Tell it like it is.


----------



## Katnapper

"Cheshire Home Invasion"

Oh no....  A room crammed full of clones of the blue Cheshire cat in "Alice in Wonderland" everywhere (floor, on all furniture, on top of curtains, on the ceiling, bookshelves, tables, counters, etc...... all with various body parts appearing and disappearing, and of course all with the classic big Cheshire grin! :huh: :lol:


----------



## agent A

Katnapper said:


> "Cheshire Home Invasion"Oh no....  A room crammed full of clones of the blue Cheshire cat in "Alice in Wonderland" everywhere (floor, on all furniture, on top of curtains, on the ceiling, bookshelves, tables, counters, etc...... all with various body parts appearing and disappearing, and of course all with the classic big Cheshire grin! :huh: :lol:


funny. meow! I could imagine a bunch of cats invading your house  , I like cats, especially the calico (or whatever it's called, the one Jingles looks like)


----------



## Katnapper

agent A said:


> Cheshire is a town in Connecticut. There was a home invasion and I don't think it is a laughing matter. 3 people were killed, 1 was only 11 years old, a 22 year marrige was ruined, and an innocent family was torn apart. It is not something to make a joke about. With all due respect, I think you know better than to make such a cruel mockery of a terrible tragedy. :angry:


You already have a thread relaying the tragedy, and I have read it and agree it is no laughing matter. THIS thread however, concerns itself NOT with the actual content of a thread's title; it specifically is about your first thought upon reading the title, BEFORE reading the context of the thread... and the disparity between what first popped into your mind upon reading the title, and what the thread is actually about.

I had not heard of this incident before I read your post about it. The post I made in this thread about the title was what first popped into my head, having no knowledge of what your post was actually about. The fact that the "Cheshire home invasion" incident (upon knowing about it) is a tragedy is clear. However, this thread is about the title only, period... and what it calls to mind. It has no relevance to the actual subject of the title, but what it brings to mind.

Cruel mockery? No. Staying on topic in this thread? Yes. My comments have absolutely nothing to do with the subject or content of your thread or the incident... only with the bare title as presented.

Yes, I do know better than to make jokes about horrible incidents, and would not intentionally do so. What you need to know and learn is the significance and difference of what the topic of THIS thread is about.


----------



## agent A

Katnapper said:


> You already have a thread relaying the tragedy, and I have read it and agree it is no laughing matter. THIS thread however, concerns itself NOT with the actual content of a thread's title; it specifically is about your first thought upon reading the title, BEFORE reading the context of the thread... and the disparity between what first popped into your mind upon reading the title, and what the thread is actually about.I had not heard of this incident before I read your post about it. The post I made in this thread about the title was what first popped into my head, having no knowledge of what your post was actually about. The fact that the "Cheshire home invasion" incident (upon knowing about it) is a tragedy is clear. However, this thread is about the title only, period... and what it calls to mind. It has no relevance to the actual subject of the title, but what it brings to mind.
> 
> Cruel mockery? No. Staying on topic in this thread? Yes. My comments have absolutely nothing to do with the subject or content of your thread or the incident... only with the bare title as presented.
> 
> Yes, I do know better than to make jokes about horrible incidents, and would not intentionally do so. What you need to know and learn is the significance and difference of what the topic of THIS thread is about.


I'm sorry, I wasn't aware of the purpose of this topic. So this topic is about jokes made just about the title of another topic? :mellow: :huh: I get it!  I over-reacted! Also, I wonder when someone will make a joke about this topic's title.


----------



## sbugir

agent A said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't aware of the purpose of this topic. So this topic is about jokes made just about the title of another topic? :mellow: :huh: I get it!  I over-reacted! Also, I wonder when someone will make a joke about this topic's title.


Perhaps if you read before you post you would realize that someone already has made a joke about this thread.


----------



## idolomantis

"issues with the gongy falling"? Then give it a walking stick ;DDDDD


----------



## revmdn

"Ive fallen and I cant get up!"


----------



## sbugir

revmdn said:


> "Ive fallen and I cant get up!"


If you are over 60 years old, and have no one around, life alert is for you! Even the surgeon general uses one.


----------



## revmdn

:lol: 



lemmiwinks said:


> If you are over 60 years old, and have no one around, life alert is for you! Even the surgeon general uses one.


----------



## PhilinYuma

lemmiwinks said:


> If you are over 60 years old, and have no one around, life alert is for you! Even the surgeon general uses one.


I agree! My Life Alert is named Bijou Bodacious and she comes around three times a week and checks my Vital Functions, which so far, are doing just fine! Is tomorrow Sunday? Oh goody!  

Perhaps I should recommend her to the Surgeon General. She says she loves a man in uniform!


----------



## Katnapper

"Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2"


----------



## PhilinYuma

"Wanted"

Oh yeah, you gotta!

 (Sorry about the 11sec. commercial!).Jessie is Bijou's second cousin, twice removed.


----------



## Peter Clausen

I just disabled Agent A's ability to post on the forum and his PM system this time too.


----------



## ZoeRipper

PhilinYuma said:


> "Wanted"Oh yeah, you gotta!


Phil, I do believe you're slowly drifting into the "horny old man" category!


----------



## PhilinYuma

ZoeRipper said:


> Phil, I do believe you're slowly drifting into the "horny old man" category!


Why do you say "slowly", Zoe dear?


----------



## PhilinYuma

Peter said:


> I just disabled Agent A's ability to post on the forum and his PM system this time too.


Good! Thank you!


----------



## sbugir

Katnapper said:


> "Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2"


Heh, sorry Kat


----------



## PhilinYuma

"Trouble with Poo."

Well I'm glad that Tigger and Christopher Robin are O.K.!


----------



## Katnapper

"Trouble with Poo"

Sounds like a personal problem to me!


----------



## Kruszakus

Peter said:


> I just disabled Agent A's ability to post on the forum and his PM system this time too.


Rejoyce!

If I'm happy and I know it I clap my hands! &lt;clap, clap, clap!&gt;


----------



## PhilinYuma

Most go!

Sure, but there's always the one that won't get the hints, won't get married, wont get out of the house until you start inviting the Marine recruiter over to dinner!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Your View on Toyota:

On top of Toyota,

All covered with snow,

I lost my true lover,

For courting too slow.

Cummon guys and gals! I'm double posting on this thread!


----------



## Emile.Wilson

Peter said:


> I just disabled Agent A's ability to post on the forum and his PM system this time too.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XVJAhMeKEA


----------



## idolomantis

Emile said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XVJAhMeKEA


heck yeah bro


----------



## Katnapper

Peter said:


> I just disabled Agent A's ability to post on the forum and his PM system this time too.


The positive change in my Mantidforum experience every day now is quite apparent, and gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## Katnapper

"Almost tae longest playa in da traencaes..."

Is this a new or mixture of languages?


----------



## hibiscusmile

looks like rap slang to me, so that would be raslang! or raslanging! like he's raslanging to ya!


----------



## kamakiri

Problem with Poo

Personal problem?


----------



## PhilinYuma

Help my shelter win 25k for free spay and neuter

You mean if you win I get spayed a_nd_ neutered for free? I can hardly wait!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Katnapper said:


> *The positive change in my Mantidforum experience every day now is quite apparen*t, and gratefully received. Thank you.


Yep. That U.S. Patent Pending seam-free technology really works, doesn't it!  

Edit: Oops! Sorry, I thought you said "Maidenform experience"!   :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

76F and sunny today...

Yeah, and it got dark right after sundown, so what's your point?

Is this the best thread ever created? Yes or no? (Hint: if you say "no," you're *[SIZE=24pt]WRONG![/SIZE]*))


----------



## Katnapper

PhilinYuma said:


> Yep. That U.S. Patent Pending seam-free technology really works, doesn't it!  Edit: Oops! Sorry, I thought you said "Maidenform experience"!   :lol:


I'm a Victoria Secrets woman myself.


----------



## hibiscusmile

It is no secret now!


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> It is no secret now!


 :lol: I guess you're right about that!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Has anyone ever tried dragon/damselflies?

Not lately, but have one and tell us how it was :tt2:


----------



## ZoeRipper

hibiscusmile said:


> Has anyone ever tried dragon/damselflies?
> 
> Not lately, but have one and tell us how it was :tt2:


I'll have you know they're very tasty!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Did u dip it in anything :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

"not opening up"

I would, but you don't listen anyways"


----------



## hibiscusmile

"Woke up to two adults!" And wondered what I drank last night


----------



## Katnapper

hibiscusmile said:


> "Woke up to two adults!" And wondered what I drank last night


----------



## Katnapper

"I sell (Europe)"

Hmmm....



do they know about this, because I don't think it would go over too well!



Uh...



so, how much?


----------



## hibiscusmile

ya beat me to it Kat!

I sell (Europe) wow! I think I could buy it, how much


----------



## hibiscusmile

Life span question

Oh about that --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------long!


----------



## idolomantis

irrational fear of fungi. Stay clean and double dry between your toes!!


----------



## hibiscusmile




----------



## idolomantis

Attempted house break in- Did you succeed  ???


----------



## tier

I am bored that none of the members I liked to go forward reading their posts is not enterin an post anywhere here anymore. That's boring. I hope I will read any interesting topic soon.

edit 1-10AM your local time:

Ok, thought about it: An "interesting topic" is always a matter of taste. To be honest, I have not seen any very interesting topic in the internet anywhere within the last weeks. Maybe I have to do more study on youtube... (This is not ironic).

And I forgot that drizzt is now entering his pictures here agian, which is/who are great.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Miss Molt:

Miss Molt, looking fetching in a white sequined gown, was given away by her father, Mr. Molt.


----------



## hibiscusmile

hahahahah, mr molt! good one Phil


----------



## hibiscusmile

How to add pictures to posts

First get a hammer and then some nails and bang away!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Introduction and Newbie Molting Question




Didn't know newbies molted


----------



## revmdn

:lol:


----------



## Schloaty

red poo

diaries.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Oh, haha, now I get it! red poo ahahhha


----------



## hibiscusmile

I sell (Europe) did we do this one?

I buy! I buy!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Did myself in...haha

"Looking for following ooths"

Last time I followed an ooth, I ended up here :tt2:


----------



## beginner entomologist

I finally have Ghosts in my house!- Who yah gonna call!?!


----------



## JoeCapricorn

"Having Fun with Priority Mail"

Gives a new meaning to the term "Going postal"


----------



## hibiscusmile

Ghost Busters!


----------



## hibiscusmile

best ways to heat exotic mantis?

I likes to throw em in a frying pan myself! :tt2:


----------



## LauraMG

Mantis sculpture 

How did the mantis manage to chisel away all that marble???


----------



## MantidLord

"Where" -Here.


----------



## LauraMG

"House Fly Technique"  Fly, annoy, die :lol:


----------



## MantidLord

"Double fisting fruit flies"

Am I allowed to look at this?


----------



## LauraMG

MantidLord said:


> "Double fisting fruit flies"
> 
> Am I allowed to look at this?


Hahahaha! That one was mine....


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, good ones! :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313

"Males after mating" - :sleeping:


----------



## sbugir

MantidLord said:


> "Double fisting fruit flies"
> 
> Am I allowed to look at this?


Wow... it's all I can say


----------



## hibiscusmile

Once again I don't get it:mellow:


----------



## MantidLord

likebugs said:


> "Males after mating" - :sleeping:


haha good one.


----------



## LauraMG

"Cooking Pupea by Ghostie"

 I'm never eating at your restaurant!  :lol: :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Me neither! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Gas Stations=Male Safari Zones!

Catching males at gas stations

This is really not a good practice, police and FBI frown on this sort of thing, come to think of it , so do I! :tt2:


----------



## LauraMG

hibiscusmile said:


> Gas Stations=Male Safari Zones!
> 
> Catching males at gas stations
> 
> This is really not a good practice, police and FBI frown on this sort of thing, come to think of it , so do I! :tt2:


Ha! :lol:


----------



## Schloaty

> Gas Stations=Male Safari Zones! Catching males at gas stations
> 
> This is really not a good practice, police and FBI frown on this sort of thing, come to think of it , so do I!


Not a good practice unless you're a high-level politician.


----------



## lancaster1313

Schloaty said:


> Not a good practice unless you're a high-level politician.


 :lol: Tap t tap tappy tap.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Oh My! here...here!


----------



## hibiscusmile

What you think about Garlic?

I like it!

OH! I use it to chase away vampires when my silver bullet is lost!  

I don't think about it to much, unless I need it for cooking :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma

"Free Chinese."

1:Yes, and all other oppressed nations and mantids!

2: Do you provide free chopsticks, too?


----------



## hibiscusmile

"Looking for mantis oath"

I take this oath, by all that is holy........ :lol: to feed , nourish, mist, and care for all mantis in my care..... :lol: and if I don't may the "great mantis goddess, multiply my ooths by the thousands :lol: !


----------



## hibiscusmile

Attack of the Carpenter Ants How do I get rid of them?!

The best way is to give them a Job! That works for me, whenever something has to be done, only henny penny is around to do it. :tt2:


----------



## geckoboy3

Which Direction to Hang Ghost Ooths?

They don't deserve to die! What did they do to get hanged?


----------



## hibiscusmile

hisseman said:


> Which Direction to Hang Ghost Ooths?
> 
> They don't deserve to die! What did they do to get hanged?


OH! good one! :lol:


----------



## Insect-lover

"cold, cough, cough"

Please, do help yourself.


----------



## geckoboy3

Speaking with non-mantid people.

I've never heard of a mantid/human hybrid....


----------



## Insect-lover

hisseman said:


> Speaking with non-mantid people.
> 
> I've never heard of a mantid/human hybrid....


----------



## geckoboy3

Insect Lover said:


>


lol :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, You kill me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## geckoboy3

Assassin Bugs

Don't kill me! :gunsmilie: :nuke: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :blink:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Which Direction to Hang Ghost Ooths?

West is always best, this way their last look will be of the sun setting! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Yen Saw

Chinese Ooth Release

Well, if Yen says that he saw the Chinese releasing ooths, I don't doubt it, but I think that the Chinese are pretty naive if they believe that the well publicized release of a few ooths will make us forget the thousands of political dissidents that they are still holding in jail.


----------



## hibiscusmile

PhilinYuma said:


> Yen Saw
> 
> Chinese Ooth Release
> 
> Well, if Yen says that he saw the Chinese releasing ooths, I don't doubt it, but I think that the Chinese are pretty naive if they believe that the well publicized release of a few ooths will make us forget the thousands of political dissidents that they are still holding in jail.


Right you are my good man!


----------



## geckoboy3

hibiscusmile said:


> Right you are my good man!


 :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

"How do you make a cricket trap?"

Well, it's not easy. Had you thought of making it hop or chirp instead? Maybe send it to a Trappist monastery. They would fix it one way or another.


----------



## geckoboy3

PhilinYuma said:


> "How do you make a cricket trap?"
> 
> Well, it's not easy. Had you thought of making it hop or chirp instead? Maybe send it to a Trappist monastery. They would fix it one way or another.


lol


----------



## hibiscusmile

Is all good!! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

How many molts do i have?

NONE! what u got is what u get!  Here's hoping you get use to it!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Maybe they meant molt liquor (ouch!), as in "how many brewskies do I have left?"

I always enjoy this game!


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

ok i can not resist! phil and Rebecca are making me laugh...

Mantis Pets Blowout sale......

I can get a pet for my mantis?? :lol: :lol:

disclaimer.."all in good fun "


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

PhilinYuma said:


> Maybe they meant molt liquor (ouch!), as in "how many brewskies do I have left?"
> 
> I always enjoy this game!


If i had a couple of those molts, this would be even funnier..


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

Do temperatures play a roll

well of course!!! I want those molts icy cold!!


----------



## hibiscusmile

haaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa good one! :lol:


----------



## wyethia

"First successful mating!"

Well, that is a little personal for these forums...but congrats on your new hobby!

 Wyethia


----------



## PhilinYuma

Wyethia said:


> "First successful mating!"
> 
> Well, that is a little personal for these forums...but congrats on your new hobby!
> 
> Wyethia


Well, i gotta say that "new hobby"sounds nicer than "mortal sin"!


----------



## hibiscusmile

OH MY!


----------



## PhilinYuma

"Fruit fly eating plant"

It would have to be a pretty small plant for a fruit fly to be able to eat it. Do you have a pic?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Ha! I wanna see it too :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Male budwing.

Well, I know that a lot of social science folks use the term, but I prefer "camaraderie" or "hanging out with the guys". Usually, I hear it as a snide remark from a woman, like "male cave", and... Oops! I thought you said "male bonding"!

How about them Cubs?


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, yea, how bout them Cubs? and their mama to!


----------



## idolomantis

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, yea, how bout them _*cubs?*_ and their mama to!


..."Food" for thought....


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

Legality and care of sticks

when you gather up those sticks and put them in the oven, its called stick cruelty! to care for your sticks: gently band them together, taking care not to band to tightly.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alicenwnderlnd

The Biggest Katydid!!! (video)

huh oh.... how big was it katy? :whistling: enough said!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Alice said:


> The Biggest Katydid!!! (video)
> 
> huh oh.... how big was it katy? :whistling: enough said!


Yikes! Scatophilia on the Mantid Forum! That's OK, they accused Jonathon Swift of the same thing!


----------



## patrickfraser

"Ants for nymphs?"

Doesn't sound like a fair trade to me.


----------



## hibiscusmile

:lol: ants, trade....


----------



## kamakiri

"Scorpions and Beatles"

80's Big Hair German Rock band meets British Pop icons?

Rock you like an Eleanor Rigby

or

No one like Nowhere Man


----------



## PhilinYuma

kamakiri said:


> "Scorpions and Beatles"
> 
> 80's Big Hair German Rock band meets British Pop icons?
> 
> Rock you like an Eleanor Rigby
> 
> or
> 
> No one like Nowhere Man


Ah yes, and the Fab Four self consciously crossing Abbey Road watched by a naked subteen from behind a sheet of broken glass. Those were the days!


----------



## hibiscusmile

and to finish it off Phil

" those were the days my friend, we thought they'ld never end" :lol: We'ld sing and dance"

and

HOw do mantis bite?

with their mouths, what else? :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Cheap Violins!

Must pick me up a couple to sell on Ebay :lol:


----------



## kmsgameboy

MantidLord said:


> "Double fisting fruit flies" Am I allowed to look at this?


 ROFLOL  I dont think Ive ever laughed this hard at anything posted on the mantid forums before!


----------



## patrickfraser

hibiscusmile said:


> Cheap Violins!
> 
> Must pick me up a couple to sell on Ebay :lol:


"Mark 'em up and sell'em on". Patsy had the same brilliant idea on Ab Fab, but with Romanian babies.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hello All!

Who am I?

God's sake man, if you don't know, we can't help you! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Which species of mantids has a low death rate?

After several years of intensive study, I have found that all species have the same rate. In any population, the average is 100%.  

We did have a member here (remember Agent A?) who had a Creobroter sp adult that died and then came back to life again, but I consider that an outlier.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Breeding Budwing,what do I need in the cage ?

I like to start with a male and female! :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma

hibiscusmile said:


> Breeding Budwing,what do I need in the cage ?
> 
> I like to start with a male and female! :tt2:


Dear lady mantis expert person:

Your bad advice cost my 15yr old son a lot of money and a dearly beloved pet. As you suggested, he started with a male and a female, a small male alligator and his favorite female bunny rabbit. Now all he has is the alligator, and it it doesn't look as though it is going to have babies any time soon.

The rabbit cost $57 including shipping and tax. Please send me the money in small bills in a plain envelope. I shall see that he gets it.


----------



## hibiscusmile

:blink: :lol: not gonna happen! :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

How often do males fly ...... pretty often if they get on the wrong side of me :lol: 

How often do males fly ........ not often enough! :lol: Still here bothering me! :angry:


----------



## lancaster1313

hibiscusmile said:


> How often do males fly ...... pretty often if they get on the wrong side of me :lol:
> 
> How often do males fly ........ not often enough! :lol: Still here bothering me! :angry:


 :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

what can i release legally in my area?

Your mate, legal in all 50 states! :lol:


----------



## Survivor7

quick need help fast by gripen, I'll do what I can but I'm not gonna grip anything


----------



## PhilinYuma

"Which way do you ship or recieve?" I usually ship things away from me and receive things from other places, and like Rebecca, I can do it with eithe rhand. Hope this helps.


----------



## hibiscusmile

gotta lov him!


----------



## hibiscusmile

*"What does calling look like?"*

You would have to watch an old western to really see it, most times though, a woman will stick her head out the window and stick her hand to the side of her mouth and shout out "_Yahoo, time for supper!"_


----------



## hibiscusmile

*Does anyone carry firebrats?*

Nah, I make em walk! :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

*Odd twitching/shaking behavior*

sounds like me when I have to go to work! :stuart:


----------



## gripen

Survivor7 said:


> quick need help fast by gripen, I'll do what I can but I'm not gonna grip anything





hibiscusmile said:


> what can i release legally in my area?
> 
> Your mate, legal in all 50 states! :lol:


wow I need to think up better post starters!


----------



## PhilinYuma

Good News! As you probably heard, the Nobel prize committee recently offered a prize for the thread of over 150 posts in any mantis forum that caused the most chuckles. Hibiscusmile's thread won by 1527 ICUs (international chuckle units). Congratulations Rebecca!


----------



## hibiscusmile

tee hee! good one Phil!


----------



## hibiscusmile

*Best way to induce threat pose?*

Take away my credit cards! :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Good one back at ya, Rebecca!


----------



## hibiscusmile

looks like we are the only ones having fun here Phil! oh well, at least it makes us smile!


----------



## gripen

my turn. "Violin Care". last time i checked a good waxing every once and awhile was good :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

beeswax u mean!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Post: I Dreamed. by Hibiscusmile

Really? I dreamed too! Isn't it ironic!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Yay! I did post 199 and 200!


----------



## hibiscusmile

got me!


----------



## hibiscusmile

*How Do You Care for a Woolly Bear Cocoon*

Every one knows that one, you get a Wolly bear to cuddle it! :tt2:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Got me! Be careful Hibiscusmile, I'll get you back! :shifty:


----------



## sinensispsyched

*Help Resizing* 

 Give me a weight loss program!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Just Sayin

What are you saying?


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, got me again!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Please feel free to tell me if I cross any lines of being appropriate. I am rather young, and I do not know what humor is OK to say to an adult, instead of a friend.


----------



## PhilinYuma

You're doing pretty well on your own, sinensispsyched. Generally, if you don't personally insult anyone, you are in the clear, and if in doubt, put a smiley face after you're comment.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Ditto! :kiss:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Got it! Should I edit any of my above replies?


----------



## hibiscusmile

no u r fine!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Come on! We've got to keep the dice rolling!

Holding Abdomen Funny

 Yuck! You dirty dog, you, Alex!

Waiting For Molt

Isn't that what all mantis breeders do?


----------



## agent A

it's on!!!

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=23713

"OK, Now I REALLY need a female Chinese!!!"

what's wrong with an american lady?


----------



## gripen

hahahhahhaa


----------



## sinensispsyched

Huh, AgentA.


----------



## sinensispsyched

Psst! Calling all Alexes! We can't let those old timers (Phil, Hibiscusmile) steal the show on this forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile

what u guys got up your sleeves?


----------



## patrickfraser

They have no sleeves. They're just little hooligans in muscle shirts. :lol:


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> Psst! Calling all Alexes! We can't let those old timers (Phil, Hibiscusmile) steal the show on this forum!


Agreed!!!!!! We must think up a good zinger soon!!!


----------



## agent A

"is aconthepsis multicolor parthenogenic?"

I don't know, why don't u ask one???


----------



## sinensispsyched

@Hibiscusmile:

Is that a challenge? :donatello:  

Oh, you think you're a tough gal, huh?


----------



## sinensispsyched

Painted Lady

Huh, here we go back to classic art. No more graffiti, guns, or peace signs. :angry:


----------



## sinensispsyched

A History of My Mantises

 The history begins with president George Budwington, as well as a later president Thomas Blepherson.


----------



## agent A

Lol

Here's a kinda stupid one but I think I'll post it anyways

"pink katydid"

Yen, wat did I tell u about spray painting insects???


----------



## agent A

"know any tricks to get a mantis to eat?"

I do!!! Put a few flies in a mantis cage and wait a few minutes, enjoy!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile

ha ha hee hee, good ones!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Long Live the King

Let him eat cake!


----------



## agent A

"grandma mantis"

That's not a nice thing to call hibiscusmile


----------



## agent A

"genetic scientists create monster ant with freakish head &amp; jaws"

For the last time, I was born in a normal Connecticut hospital, not produced in a lab!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, a lab!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Great jokes, Alex!


----------



## agent A

Thanx


----------



## sinensispsyched

You're welcome!


----------



## PhilinYuma

"How soon can you beginning mating?" At my age, it takes the pill about 40 minutes to start working. Would Thursday morning be convenient?


----------



## lunarstorm

PhilinYuma said:


> "How soon can you beginning mating?" At my age, it takes the pill about 40 minutes to start working. Would Thursday morning be convenient?


Hrn. My image of Phil the Sage has been replaced by Phil the Naughty Old Man.


----------



## gripen

inch:


----------



## hibiscusmile

hee hee!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Is my adult male too young?

It's been my experience that all adult males are too young, not in age, but in da head! :kiss:


----------



## agent A

"Barking Cat"

they have those now? the only 2 things i know of that bark are these:

dog:







and

barking treefrog:






neither r my pics btw


----------



## patrickfraser

Don't forget those barking spiders.  Wasn't me. :lol: 

No photos available. I've "heard" they can be pretty loud, but the ones to look out for are the silent ones. I hear they're deadly.

Here's something. LOL


----------



## agent A

i love that video!!! we watched it in school once


----------



## twolfe

PhilinYuma said:


> "How soon can you beginning mating?" At my age, it takes the pill about 40 minutes to start working. Would Thursday morning be convenient?


Ha. Ha. I knew one of you was going to say something about title of that thread.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Oh thats not right! ps, kid friendly site, so cut off the bad words, or I will have to send my crack spider aftea ya!


----------



## agent A

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Ha. Ha. I knew one of you was going to say something about title of that thread.


I wanted to but Phil beat me to it


----------



## sinensispsyched

You know, I was thinking about showing my mom that until @$$ and b#### came up. Funny, though!


----------



## agent A

Lol "for information on the spider's b!tch contact the..." lol

I remember in 7th grade I typed a paper on birch trees but one time in the paper I made a typo and the r in birch was a t and it was really funny lol


----------



## hibiscusmile

I bet the teach didnt think so!


----------



## agent A

She understood it was a typo

The t and r key r right next to each other


----------



## hibiscusmile

Have you seen this roach?

NO! what does it look like?

Have you seen this roach?

No roaches here!


----------



## agent A

"What do you do with them all?"

it depends on how hungry i am


----------



## gripen

agent A said:


> "What do you do with them all?"
> 
> it depends on how hungry i am


Rip off alert lol!


----------



## agent A

Lol gripen u r too funny

Just for being awesome that way I am sending u a hierodula ooth when they mature and breed


----------



## gripen

doh!


----------



## agent A

If u don't want it u can sell it or eat it when u get it


----------



## gripen

yum! right after some crispy idolo. so you've heard of birds nest soup how bout ooth soup...


----------



## agent A

And some bleph and gripen gumbo then popa pizza


----------



## gripen

and yes before you ask i do deliver...


----------



## agent A

Lol r the popa live? I'd like extra trachy sauce too lol


----------



## sinensispsyched

Who's In Wisconsin?

 Hey, this is Mantidforum (mantises) not some online dating center (girls or boys)!

Barking Cat

 As far as I know, cats meow and dogs bark. Do you feel like Alice in Wonderland today? If so, I am a big, beautiful butterfly, to go along with the theme!


----------



## hibiscusmile

and I my dear are a butterfly net! ya.ha.ha


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> and I my dear are a butterfly net! ya.ha.ha


"and I my dear AM a butterfly net"


----------



## hibiscusmile

tomato, tomato, whos to say!


----------



## agent A

Lol right

Not to mention a lot of english words have Latin derivatives that we don't know for sure how to pronounce since Latin is a dead language and has been for a while now lol but peeps in my Latin class r gonna try and bring it back by randomly speaking it to each other in public, I hope we can do it


----------



## patrickfraser

Some kids today can't even speak proper english. Good luck with bringing latin back. That language will remain dead, as it will probably be murdered daily. But hey...who's gonna be able to correct their improper latin? :lol: Have fun with it.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Latin is a language

That's dead as dead can be.

It killed the ancient Romans

And now it's killing me.

As true now as it was in 1950!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Nice one, Phil!

Welcome To Spongeworld!

 Now I really am Alice in Wonderland!



Mouthparts

Here's the answer to your question:

1) Lips: :kiss: 

2) Teeth:  

3) Tongue:  

" Now you know the mouthparts three, next time won't you code :dots: with me!"


----------



## hibiscusmile

How long does a ghost live?

I do see on the telly, that they live on and on and on: ghost hunters! :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

Whats the best way do dust a fly with bee pollen?

I like to use a feather duster myself!


----------



## dlemmings

Addicted to Vaseline

(patrickfraser)

Ummm.....yeah I will leave this one alone.


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wahlbergii-Drop Dead

Such death wishes are not very nice!


----------



## hibiscusmile

hee hheee


----------



## patrickfraser

mantiscurious said:


> Addicted to Vaseline
> 
> (patrickfraser)
> 
> Ummm.....yeah I will leave this one alone.


I was just waiting for this to pop up here. :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched

When they say "addicted to drugs" they usually mean something burnt then inhaled.


----------



## sinensispsyched

Hitchhikers on Mantis

Unless a mantis is as big as a truck, that is physically impossible.

Aww, man, people have become so cautious about what they write now. We're getting less and less posts to mock on this topic.


----------



## agent A

"sorry I forgot to say hello"

Don't be, I'm srry I didn't welcome u first  

I know, it's lame but still, better than nuttin lol


----------



## sinensispsyched

Better than nutt'n is right.


----------



## agent A

Not sure if I did this one yet

"gnawing on stick"

Wat r u putting your mantises up to???


----------



## sinensispsyched

Good one! After I created it, I forgot about it for like a month and a half!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Don't Waste It, Let Me Taste It

This really makes me want to say,"That's what she said!"


----------



## agent A

Lol that is wat she said :lol:


----------



## agent A

"breeding is hard- for me at least"

Umm, I've heard a few hundred $$ and a magic pill can help...

 :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## sinensispsyched

Hey, I've heard that mantises that gnaw on sticks fare better than those that don't. So go ahead, mock my tecniques, but my mantises will be better!


----------



## agent A

Yeah I agree, I had a sick creo and i gave it a stick to gnaw on and it's healthier than ever now


----------



## sinensispsyched

LOL!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Posting Videos

 Um, what kinds of videos?


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## sinensispsyched

For The Mantis That Has Everything

Wow, this sounds like an online dating course.


----------



## hibiscusmile

* Where to start*

Most people start at the beginning! :clown: (from Wiz of Oz) Dorothy &amp; the Scarecrow!


----------



## agent A

Post edited so it's not as offensive  

Srry if I made anyone feel bad


----------



## sinensispsyched

I believe it was Dorothy and the good witch (forgot her name).


----------



## hibiscusmile

funny A, but u r right!


----------



## brancsikia339

.


----------



## sinensispsyched

Wow, sounds like the human male:

eating, heavily drinking, and mating.


----------



## patrickfraser

* "How to Sex a Young Blepharopsis mendica"*

Start by offering candy and work your way from there. :devil:


----------



## hibiscusmile

lots of naughty boys on this site!


----------



## sinensispsyched

I wonder who?.... :innocent:


----------



## brancsikia339

*.*


----------



## hibiscusmile

It's a bit cold for them in chili isn't it? :kiss:


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> It's a bit cold for them in chili isn't it? :kiss:


U r thinking of chille :kiss:


----------



## Mvalenz

agent A said:


> Mismolt, I think
> 
> Well wat is it??? U either know or u don't


I figured someone was going to say that here. The only thing more immature than this thread is that post. It's one thing to get a kick out of someone being a little naive about what they post, but to get enjoyment from someone else's misery really says a lot about a person.

Hey! Here's a good one. "What in the world is this??!!!" Pull yourself away from the mirror and ask someone. HaHa aren't I so witty?

Or how about this one. "Should I be concerned??? No. I heard a shot of penicillin will clear that right up.

I love this one. "Hieroluda multispina in 32oz deli cup?" I thought most panhandlers start out with a little of their own change just to get the ball rollin, but give it a shot.


----------



## agent A

ok i was not trying to get a kick out of your misery, i do not like it when a mantis mismolts either, i remember i had 4 male wahlbergii and when i finally got a subadult female, she mismolted then the male died of old age, so i dont find mismolts funny

this topic makes fun of a topic's TITLE, not the content or the person who posted it

so im sorry if u felt that way but that post was in no way directed at u


----------



## sinensispsyched

It's Chile not Chille!


----------



## hibiscusmile

chills ran up and down my spine just reading that! :tt2:


----------



## patrickfraser

Did it make you feel chille? :lol:


----------



## Mvalenz

I understand how you feel. However, please understand that the "TOPIC TITLE" is connected to people. It is a result of what they are concerned about. This is why I don't agree with this thread. As much as you would like to think that you are just having fun; you are having fun at someones expence. Not everyone is as seasoned as some of you at raising mantids. To say that you are getting a laugh at the post and not the person is like saying racial profiling is based on the color of a person not the individual. They are one and the same.


----------



## agent A

I edited the post that offended u

I'm not calling u a bad rearer or anything, mismolts can happen to a beginner just as easily as a veteran of the hobby

I've been rearing since 2006 and I had a CREOBROTER mismolt about a month ago

We sometimes have difficulties in the hobby but nothing to be discouraged about

I'm sorry about the original post and I will be sure to READ the topic before posting here so I know exactly wat content I am poking fun at


----------



## Mvalenz

Please I am sorry if I sounded like a jurk. Don't read too deep Into it. You can say anything you want. It's your constitutional right.


----------



## agent A

"Need an adult female H. membranacea for mating"

what's wrong with H. sapiens???  :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Some people call him "The Idolo King"??? who would be arrogant enough to write that?


----------



## agent A

Who is the idolo king? I thought it was either u or sporeworld but now I'm not sure


----------



## sinensispsyched

The KING is angelofdeathzzz.


----------



## agent A

"she will take over the world"

oh, yes she will

*PIC OF LADY GAGA WILL RETURN BUT I'M FINDING A MORE APPROPRIATE ONE IN THE MEAN TIME*

   :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## patrickfraser

Someone call the doctor! Lady Gaga's hurt her nipples :lol: .


----------



## agent A

patrickfraser said:


> Someone call the doctor! Lady Gaga's hurt her nipples :lol: .


Oh snap didn't realize wat she was wearing!!  

I thought the fire stick was cool


----------



## sinensispsyched

Looks like she just ran a marathon with those nipple-bandages!


----------



## agent A

oh dear! perhaps i should edit it


----------



## sinensispsyched

Maybe use graphics, blur out some areas.


----------



## agent A

"do brunneria borealis call??"

R u kidding? I had to change my phone # 4 times before they would stop calling!!


----------



## sinensispsyched

My Beautiful Girl

 Man, wish I had one of those! Hey, wanna trade?


----------



## hibiscusmile

agent A said:


> "do brunneria borealis call??"
> 
> R u kidding? I had to change my phone # 4 times before they would stop calling!!


ahhahahhhaaa good one!


----------



## hibiscusmile

*Hi what's the most uncannibalistic mantis**... silly boy! a dead one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Fly Problem



 Well, zip it up!


----------



## sinensispsyched

Roach Diet Change

 Does that make them less hissy in the butt?


----------



## agent A

"Orchid Mantis Dinner"

yum! roasted with chives and brocolii :tt2:


----------



## agent A

"Freaks Mate, ID help please"

finally u have found the one for u!! I'll leave the identifying part up to you... :tt2:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Hahahahah!


----------



## agent A

"what to do before a mating"

umm, i think that's up to you, but u should be sure to find a suitable mate and take any necessary precautions beforehand :lol:  :tt2: :clown:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Grrrrrr.... I should have known!


----------



## sinensispsyched

L2 Ghosts Together

My, my, isn't that a little young?


----------



## hibiscusmile

what to do before mating! oh well, better not say :tt2:


----------



## mkayum

Hahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## mkayum

* have you seen this roach?*

*Well... they're everywhere! *


----------



## hibiscusmile

no! whats he look like? :clown:


----------



## hibiscusmile

L2 Ghosts Together

My, my, isn't that a little young?

reminds me of this old tune:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Hibiscusmile, that first comment was a naughty girl comment!

BTW, I thought of you when I went to the Botanical Gardens last week.


----------



## agent A

"my oxy nymphs"

i've heard of oxy pills, but how do u take it in the form of a "nymph"?? :tt2: 

oh and that reminds me of something real funny that happened the other day

i refer to my oxyopsis as oxys as well as almost everyone, but my mom heard me and thought i was talking abt oxycontin, and i'm just like "yeah, more like oxyopsis" :lol: 

oxys really are sweet :wub:


----------



## mkayum

Haha! Good one, Agent A! xD


----------



## hibiscusmile

Well were all naughty sometimes! I mean, look at A!


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> Well were all naughty sometimes! I mean, look at A!


well then  

be that way  

see if i care :tt2: 

JK :clown: 

now i wonder what hibiscusmile would do if she were on twitter :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

never been there, so I don't know!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I have a very strong gut feeling she would "Tweet".


----------



## mkayum

_"Seeking a male mantis"_

I hope you're not the female mantis... are you?

:clown:


----------



## PhilinYuma

Free mantises and feeders for new forum members.

So let me get this straight. First, there have to be members of a New Forum, (or should that be News Forum? Can anyone join? What is it called?) and they all have a bunch of mantises and feeders (all my mantises are feeders, anyway, but that's another story) that are so tangled up that they don't know what to do, so you want us to free the critters for them. Is that about right?

Anyway, it's nice to hear someone say "mantises" now and then, instead of that new fangled word!


----------



## agent A

"not sure whats in my fruitfly culture"

i know whats in it

FRUITFLIES!!!  :clown:


----------



## mkayum

:clown:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Gravid Female Ghost Acting So Weird Last Night

 I see several things wrong with this statement

 1. Ghosts can't be pregnant.

 2. If she is pregnant, why is she acting weird last night?

 3. Is that her not so attractive way of saying, " I WANT MORE KIDS,"?

 4. Is that even safe for the already existing baby?


----------



## sinensispsyched

Mantis On Marijuana

:wacko: :stuart: Um, is he stupid? I thought mantises AREN'T vegetarians!


----------



## agent A

sinensispsyched said:


> Mantis On Marijuana
> 
> :wacko: :stuart: Um, is he stupid? I thought mantises AREN'T vegetarians!


lol

a cricket on weed is called a GRASS-hopper

so wat is a mantis on weed called? :huh:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Good question!


----------



## agent A

"can orchids eat crickets?"

idk but i know vfts can


----------



## Crazy4mantis

"too hot for creos?"
none's _that_ beautiful!


----------



## hibiscusmile

A weed hopper, silly!


----------



## hibiscusmile

* What time is bed time?*

NOW!


----------



## sinensispsyched

They say GRASS-hoppers can jump HIGH!


----------



## patrickfraser

*"**Wow, How Biased Can You Be?**"*

*VERY!*


----------



## sinensispsyched

AARRGGHH! I knew it would show up!


----------



## fleurdejoo

I have not read this whole thread yet but...has anyone mentioned, How I Pack my Parcel yet???

Every time I see it I snicker.


----------



## sinensispsyched

You should post that!


----------



## agent A

"sac in the corner"

uh oh, things r getting kinky again...


----------



## hibiscusmile

2013 is gonna be good. But who knows


----------



## hibiscusmile

Ghost miss-molt... funny name for a lady :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

How do you feed fruitflies?

With a tiny spoon!


----------



## hibiscusmile

hat do you keep your mantids in?

A thimble!


----------



## agent A

"can i sex L1?"

umm, have i caught a predator?


----------



## hibiscusmile

I think you have something there young Watson! :detective:


----------



## Plex

agent A said:


> "can i sex L1?"
> 
> umm, have i caught a predator?


"Why don't you go ahead and have a seat right on that stool for me please"


----------



## agent A

Plex said:


> "Why don't you go ahead and have a seat right on that stool for me please"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrishansen.jpg


*grabs blow dart filled with 2M HCl, 5M CN, and 5.5M HCCl4*


----------



## Plex

agent A said:


> *grabs blow dart filled with 2M HCl, 5M CN, and 5.5M HCCl4*


Now now.

That's looked down upon.

...

at least make it look like situational or an accident.


----------



## hibiscusmile

OH, it's ok, just this once!


----------



## hibiscusmile

How do mantids taste?

I don't know, when you find out, let us know!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Are maggots safe?

Only if a policeman is on duty!


----------



## patrickfraser

Images from the Digger household

Sounds like photos labeled for crime scene investigation. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

tee hee!

ok , heres one....

Is setting up a fruit fly culture hard?

Not if you set it on a flat surface :tt2:


----------



## sinensispsyched

Could we maybe put a limit on the innappropriate (dirty) jokes in this thread?


----------



## patrickfraser

sinensispsyched said:


> Could we maybe put a limit on the innappropriate (dirty) jokes in this thread?


I don't get it. I'd suggest reporting the offensive post.


----------



## sinensispsyched

patrickfraser said:


> I don't get it. I'd suggest reporting the offensive post.


Never mind, then.


----------



## hibiscusmile

me either nline2long:


----------



## fleurdejoo

I missed the dirty joke?


----------



## patrickfraser

I think someone might just have a dirty mind. Get it out of the gutter. :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339

When an ooth begins to open it's flaps

That's when you know its ready to fly away. Let it free!


----------



## sinensispsyched

patrickfraser said:


> I think someone might just have a dirty mind. Get it out of the gutter. :lol:


True, true.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

Fruit Flies Enclosing at the Bottom

Grenade Out! That's the Call of Duty in me!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

Can I get an interior decorator? 

It's your house!


----------



## sinensispsyched

*"Help! **I'm Over Run!"*

Call 911!


----------



## agent A

"Europe Bound"

i've heard of how bad it is to be eggbound, so if you have a europe stuck in you, that could be a problem


----------



## Plex

agent A said:


> "Europe Bound"
> 
> i've heard of how bad it is to be eggbound, so if you have a europe stuck in you, that could be a problem


Just a wee bit of a problem eh?


----------



## agent A

"ootheca candling"

what a sick way to roast unborn children...


----------



## agent A

"when to release t. sinensis L4 nymphs"

when they r still L4


----------



## hibiscusmile

stopped eating house flies, still eating fruit fliesI can't help myself! nom nom ...


----------



## ScienceGirl

No pictures are showing... Are they supposed to?


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, lest it is not pic of our petticoats! haven't used that word in ages.... Sally, explain to the young'uns what petticoats are!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Cryptic Sex

I don't think this is right! :devil:


----------



## agent A

hibiscusmile said:


> Cryptic Sex
> 
> I don't think this is right! :devil:


maybe not right but definitely fun :tt2:


----------



## jrh3

lol


----------



## agent A

"did the moth kill my creo?"

no, the illuminati did


----------



## hibiscusmile

tt hee!


----------



## ScienceGirl

"Cryptic ooths" (for sell)

Either you know what species it is, or you don't. :huh: I don't want your mysterious, obscure, random ooths!


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, good one..... oh! I'll take em! :tt2:


----------



## agent A

"how to piss a praying mantis"

hmm, usually I only find them in my


----------



## Paradoxica

agent A said:


> "how to piss a praying mantis"
> 
> hmm, usually I only find them in my


Ha, I had a mental image similar to someone passing a kidney stone inch:


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, just got it A ! took me a second!


----------



## agent A

"a real mantis fan"

hmm i have a real wooden fan

lemme know how the mantis one works out for u


----------



## agent A

"mated...now what?"

pregnancy test is next


----------



## hibiscusmile

or something unspeakable!


----------



## Pizzaparlor45

I wonder what normal people are doing right now.


----------



## hibiscusmile

Watching tv
!


----------



## Pyroruby

I just read this whole thing and first thought was.....omg my last post is going to end up here...lol... should i erase it? :blush: :clown:


----------



## hibiscusmile

no, erase it, no!


----------



## patrickfraser

"How do you feel about your mantis(es)?"Very carefully. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

tee hee!


----------



## hibiscusmile

I sexed all of my mantis!

I think this is against the law!


----------



## Extrememantid

hibiscusmile said:


> I sexed all of my mantis!
> 
> I think this is against the law!


Hahaha


----------



## agent A

"ghost ooth normal?"

they do lay ooths, and quite prolifically, so yes


----------



## hibiscusmile

What is the death trigger?

Pissing grannyma off when she has her gun handy! :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile

just seen this question in a post . Have you ever seen a mantis at work?

Sure, mine work all day!


----------



## patrickfraser

How do you know when a mantis is calling?

Check your caller ID. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile

how do u know when a mantis is calling?

You can hear them! :tt2:


----------



## gm88

Speaking of mantis vampires (re: the first few pages of this thread) has anyone seen "Dracula 3D" directed by Dario Argento? At one point Dracula randomly turns into a giant praying mantis. Look it up on youtube lol.


----------



## Krissim Klaw

"Why no Mantis religiosa in Southeastern United States?"

That is where all the mantis atheists live.


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, good one!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Quick question about adult life... stinks! :taz:


----------



## dmina

hibiscusmile said:


> Quick question about adult life... stinks! :taz:






Thanks Rebecca for bring this thread back up... I needed a good laugh...





And I had quite a few! Great thread!


----------



## hibiscusmile

haha, love the ladies!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Who am I?

God sakes, if you don't know, don't expect us too! :taz:


----------

